# Dog backpack/saddlebag recommendations



## summer22 (Sep 16, 2010)

I am looking for a small, lightweight dog backpack for a medium size dog (small-ish collie cross). It is only to carry her poo bags (and her bagged poo when necessary) whilst out running. 

I am hoping that a Canicrosser or runner will be able to help?

She will only be wearing it for a couple of hours max so doesn't need a lot of capacity. It does need to be lightweight, breathable and fairly snug so the contents of the pockets don't bounce around whilst running.

Most of the ones I have found online seem much too roomy for our needs and are designed more with all-day hiking in mind.

She has quite a deep 'barrel' chest if that makes any difference?

Many thanks!


----------

